# Just a thought Nose to Tail section



## moikel (Nov 28, 2012)

Just so people can have a think about it. Rather than post those other bits under original animal section,lamb hearts in lamb for example would it be better to have a catch all section for things like tongue,chicken feet,heart & whatever else fits .

I dont mind the existing way but the recipes are often more about the item than the animal.Heart is a good example. My stuffed lamb heart could really have been any animal heart,a recipe for deer liver terrine that I do when I can get a deer liver,I unfortunately have to buy it, could just as easy be Alpaca.

There are obviously a few passionate nose to tailers on this site,for reasons of taste ,principle,or nostalgia ,I am a combination of all 3.Might make it worthwhile to get it all under one roof so to speak.Just saying.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 30, 2012)

I think that would be a good section to add.....   I like experimenting with "Non Conventional" parts of the animal.... I just need help so I don't ruin a delicious hunk of offal.....


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 12, 2012)

I created this section after thinking about it. If it doesn't get used we will move the content out and close it.

enjoy.


----------



## moikel (Dec 17, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> I created this section after thinking about it. If it doesn't get used we will move the content out and close it.
> enjoy.


Thanks a lot
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.We will see how many devotees we have. Theres a bunch of things in other sections that could get transferred in if thats allowed.The tongue posts,Alblanchers head cheese,lamb hearts,chicken hearts,chicken feet thats already posted.Just saying..


----------

